

Show HN: Caribou CMS - 14 months of development, one 22-yr old developer - brockf
http://www.cariboucms.com

======
brockf
This is the latest, completely rebuilt version of my web publishing and
e-commerce platform, Caribou CMS. The name has been outgrown slightly but
there is enough of a brand created in subscription membership websites that
it's not worth changing at this point.

It's a content management system and e-commerce software built for developers
and designers to rapidly develop their client's website projects. However,
it's also able to be used out-of-the-box (as a SAAS app) by the average Joe
who's content with using one of the built-in themes or customizing them to
taste.

It's a PHP application built on CodeIgniter 2.0 (from EllisLabs) and shares
some similarities to their ExpressionEngine project. However, it far surpasses
it in many ways such as ease of templating, e-commerce functionality (shopping
cart and subscriptions), ease of use for the end user and administrators, etc.
Those are its main points of comparison with most products out there.

I'm _really_ excited to finally get this launched after so long. Too many
clients have come and gone waiting for it. So, here it is, ready to go! More
updates to come shortly as we flesh out the issues always discovered in the
first push to mass market.

It's a free 30 day trial so I would love to see some HN signups and feedback!
I'll also respond to any questions to this post. Thanks!

------
bipartitegraph
Just checked your website(s) and I was really impressed with design. Do you do
the designs in-house or are hire someone else.. (possibly an offshore
designer)

~~~
brockf
I do the designs myself - thanks for the compliment!

------
JonLim
Very cool. Making a note to check it out later when I get home.

